# Enough room for hanging duct work



## Mudball (Aug 14, 2006)

I currently have concrete block walls high enough that when the concrete floor pad is poured and that when the trusses were set on the block walls then I would have 8 foot high interior walls/ceiling. I was thinking about hanging the air exchanger(?) and duct work under the trusses. If I went up just one more concrete block high then would that be enough room to hang duct work ? Its ok if I dont have exactly 8 foot high ceiling. How thick is duct work ? I thought about putting in a drop ceiling just below the duct work. I heard that this is more efficient than putting the duct work in the attic.
Any thoughts or suggestions ?
Thanks


----------



## glennjanie (Aug 14, 2006)

Hey Mudball:
Manufactured duct work is 8" thick and made in widths from 8" to 48". Do you know what source of heat and air conditioning you will be using. It can make a difference.
There is a systme called Unico (there is another brand also) which uses 8"X8" square fiberglass for a trunk line and the branches are flex hose the size of a vacum cleaner hose. The outlets look very much like a porcelain rosette light fixture. It can be used with any outdoor heat pump of the same rating. You will not feel the air moving unless you stand right under an outlet but the high velocity fan will force the air circulation throughout the house. I know several people who have this kind of systme and they swear by it. I don't have a web site for you but I do still have a brochure.
Glenn


----------



## Mudball (Aug 16, 2006)

That sounds great. Thanks for the information.


----------

